# Brown & Woodgrain supplies



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I need to find some brown keystone jacks and some woodgrain plates (or, alternately, brown jacks and brown plates) for a job. I didn't notice that in the spec, and now I think I'm screwed. Near as I can tell, they might not be made. Anybody got a source for brown and/or woodgrain low-voltage supplies?


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

there is a UK company called Interplast, product number EDF512.
never used them but they keep sending me flyers

assuming you want RJ45s?? that is


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Trimix-leccy said:


> there is a UK company called Interplast, product number EDF512.
> never used them but they keep sending me flyers
> 
> assuming you want RJ45s?? that is


Damned if they don't. Seems I might be ordering them from the UK.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Leviton Quick Ports come in brown:

http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=10424&minisite=10027

These guys make wood plates in a lot of different woods, but at $11.00 each for a single gang, it better be important:

http://www.arnev.com/Custom-Wood-Switch-Plates.html

Or these guys:

http://www.eclectic-ware.com/Eclectic-ware/CRWoodcrafters/CRwoodswitchplates/crwoodswitchplates.html

I googled "woodgrain decora wall plates (there are more)


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

LMAO, with this one http://www.eclectic-ware.com/Eclectic-ware/CRWoodcrafters/CRwoodswitchplates/crwoodswitchplates.html
did they just super glue the CAT5E jack in?


----------

